# Teryx Snork



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Anyone know what the part i labeled "WTF is that?"










My only assumption is that is the method to attach to the airbox. (or it may be the CVT exhaust and the part i thought was is the airbox connection?) For the life of me I can NOT find a pic of the airbox intake snorkeling. I can get a parts list and pictorial of the CVT all day long..
If any of you HAVE already SNORKELED THE AIR INTAKE please take a pic so I can see how the airbox is done!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I think that top item is the elusive canooter valve someone mentioned in another post. I've only seen one once but I'm pretty sure that's it.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

that's the muffler bearing you have to install between the head pipes and muffler


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

if u look real close, it appears to have the K&N symbol stamped on it.... ?? Atleast thats what it looks like to me.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i saw that.. i kinda thought it looked like maybe a cup with some little bolts in it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

could be some kind of cover. it looks chrome, or atleast shiney


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

It looks like a filter for the top of the air intake


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ok im starting to see it looks like a filter.
well I wonder what there would attach to an airbox that looks like this?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

What year is that Kit for? the 09's are different than than 08's were. The fixed all the stock problems in 09


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

unknown. i have noticed that most kits say 2009 requires no airbox cutting/drilling and 2008 does.


----------



## qwackhead (Jun 25, 2009)

get an 09 lid works alot better flip the rubber upside down cut the elbow off on the inside then connect the 2in coupler to it and rtv it up ill take pics of mine this weekend and post them been really busy at work havent had a chance to do a write up. and if that is the kit i think it is then you take your air box off and connect the hose to the intake pipe and put a filter on the end of the pipe. I forsee lots of problems with that setup. the filter needs to be as close to the engine as possible.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ i think you are exactly right about that kit now that i think about it.
good work!


----------



## qwackhead (Jun 25, 2009)

the kits are over priced for what it is. the only reason i bought mine was cause i couldnt figure how to do air intake without cobbling it up. after i got it i was like why couldnt i have thought of that


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The 09's are designed alot better IMO


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

qwackhead said:


> the kits are over priced for what it is. the only reason i bought mine was cause i couldnt figure how to do air intake without cobbling it up. after i got it i was like why couldnt i have thought of that


that's what im wanting to see cause only think i can come up with is drilling 2 2" holes and putting in screw couplers.


----------



## qwackhead (Jun 25, 2009)

that is why i said if an 09 lid will fit you can do it without cutting the lid on the 09 the intake elbow is at the rear of the lid you just pop it out of the lid flip it so the long end is up, cut the elbow off so the air flows strait in the airbox, and then just silicone the coupler to the long end sticking out the top of the air box lid and pvc pipe it from their. go to /www.teryxforums.net/ their are some pretty good setups. the only thing i would do is on my belt exhaust i used a 4in to 2in rubber coupler it fits over the belt exhaust and tightens up real nice.


----------

